# My new r32 700bhp



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

thats the bollox!!!! note to self not to put foot down if i see you lol! where abouts in essex are you?


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

South ockendon m8 engine was done by my dad at rk tuning )


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

ah the same wizard that built mine then!


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Awesome, more pics


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice pics.... An a amazing 32 you have there pal,it looks lovely,and I bet it goes well too. Lol


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

All ready sell this.....


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Nice 32

And the number plate is only 17 away from my 32GTR


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Looks good except for the spoiler!uke:


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

Cheers guys yeah car is up for sale but don't care if it don't sell as I have never had a skyline that is better than this, will post some more pics later







[/IMG]








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Question.

Why are you selling if this is the best Skyline you've owned?


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

Because it will only sit there and won't have time to use this as well as being at Santapod 3/4 of the year with my daughter racing, hope this helps clear this up


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Been watching this on your facebook buddy, very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

bayside gtr said:


> [/IMG]


In my eyes this look:bowdown1::bowdown1:
Yes a bit annoying when you do not have the money to buy like this


----------



## RichZed (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks track ready. GLWS


----------



## Tommo 87 (Jul 27, 2013)

Really nice 32!


----------



## przemson (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice ride


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

beautiful mate, how much?


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks awesome. ...


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

is this for sale? did i miss a price?


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

glensR33 said:


> is this for sale? did i miss a price?


yes still for sale around £16,000:clap:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

That's a lot of car for the money. Still there too?


----------

